# Crazy Crosscut Bocote...



## Karl_99 (Oct 1, 2013)

This weekend, I picked up some crosscut Bocote that has some amazing figure and yes - some chatoyance as well!!

I turned this one into an El Grande fountain pen...

[attachment=31977] [attachment=31978]


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2013)

oooowww...that's nice...real nice.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 1, 2013)

I just love the figure in that wood.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

Man alive, that Bocote is crazy. Been a long time since I have seen an El Grande that was not parted out to create something else. Looks great!!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice choice of components to show off a great looking timber.
Well done.

les


----------



## bamafatboy (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice piece of wood, I love to turn it. Nice pen.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 2, 2013)

Very cool looking pen nice work!


----------



## Molokai (Oct 4, 2013)

Bocote xcut looks almost like B&W ebony, but in my opinion has much better color. 
Great pen !


----------

